# help..impending fracture



## jpenland1 (Jan 13, 2009)

What Dx code would i use for impending fracture?  thanks in advance for your help.  Jennifer P


----------



## dmaec (Jan 13, 2009)

The definition of an impending fracture is the presence of a bony defect that is likely to result in a pathologic fracture with physiologic loading (ie, activities of daily living).

from what I can find it's associated (usually or a lot of the time) with cancer patients...

so, I guess I'd be looking at where the bony defect is - code that - pain if there is pain - code that... cancer, if they have it - code that as well..


----------



## jpenland1 (Jan 13, 2009)

You are so smart!!  it is a cancer patient.  Thank you so much!  Jen P


----------

